# Persian: شلیک



## James Bates

می‌گوید: "از همین‌جا کشیدند و بردندش. توی حیاط شلیک کردند. همان‌جا مرد."

What does شلیک mean? And what does the whole line mean? "He says, 'From this very place they pulled him and took him away...In that very place he died."

Here is the complete context:

پلیس یک ماه پیش به خانه‌شان حمله کرده، پنجره‌ها را شکسته و گاز اشک‌آور پرتاب کرده. عبدالرحمان پوکه اشک‌آورها را هم نگه داشته – توی دستمالی که به خون پسرش آغشته است.
می‌گوید: "از همین‌جا کشیدند و بردندش. توی حیاط شلیک کردند. همان‌جا مرد." دولت البته این روایت را تکذیب می‌کند. می‌گوید شبیر احمد میر جزو جوانانی بوده که سنگ پرتاب می‌کرده، و در شرایطی که پلیس می‌خواسته جمعیت را مهار کند کشته شده.


----------



## darush

_shellik kardan: _to shoot
they fired in the yard or they shot[him/her]in the yard
بهش شلیک کردند: they shot him


----------



## James Bates

Thanks. 
Since this is written Persian and not colloquial, shouldn't they have said در حیاط instead of توی حیاط؟


----------



## colognial

Hi, James Bates. I think it is a direct quote. Someone talking actually says these words.


----------



## James Bates

Oh, I see.
And بهش شلیک کردند would be bedu shellik kardand in written Persian, right?


----------



## PersoLatin

James Bates said:


> And بهش شلیک کردند would be bedu shellik kardand in written Persian, right?


No bé u - به او, bedu is too literary for formal written Persian.


----------



## James Bates

Really? But I have heard people say بدان سان be-daan saan (I'm not sure what it means though.)


----------



## PersoLatin

James Bates said:


> I have heard people say بدان سان be-daan saan (I'm not sure what it means though.)


Of course but not in day-to-day speech, it means به آن گونه or if you like بدان گونه.


----------



## James Bates

I just came across something puzzling. My dictionary says that شلیک کردن ("to discharge a firearm") is to be pronounced shaleek kardan.
"shelleek" seems to be a colloquial pronunciation.


----------



## truce

James Bates said:


> I just came across something puzzling. My dictionary says that شلیک کردن ("to discharge a firearm") is to be pronounced shaleek kardan.
> "shelleek" seems to be a colloquial pronunciation.


I have never heard "shaleek". I have only heard "shelleek".


----------



## PersoLatin

James Bates said:


> I just came across something puzzling. My dictionary says that شلیک کردن ("to discharge a firearm") is to be pronounced shaleek kardan. "shelleek" seems to be a colloquial pronunciation.


Back to the old favourite i.e. 'classic' versus modern Persian pronunciation.


----------



## James Bates

Er, no. The dictionary in question is a modern Persian dictionary. Thus it gives the same pronunciation for "milk" and "lion".


----------



## PersoLatin

James Bates said:


> The dictionary in question is a modern Persian dictionary


I certainly have heard people pronounce it shalik/shaleek, but only in regional accents. Dehkhoda has it as 'shelik'

That's the beauty/shortcoming or of Perso-Arabic, when you are not sure, you have 3/4 options 'e', then 'a', then 'o', and lastly 'i' so I wouldn't be surprised to hear it pronounced as 'shilik/shileek'.



> . Thus it gives the same pronunciation for "milk" and "lion".


James, this sounds interesting but I don't get it.


----------



## Treaty

I've never heard of it without emphatic L (the Dehkhoda pronunciation is she*ll*ik). The Tajik pronunciation is also _shillik _ши*лл*ик. 

Anyway, the word sounds very non-Persian. Does anyone have any idea of its origin? The closest thing I can think of is "shelling".


----------



## James Bates

PersoLatin said:


> I certainly have heard people pronounce it shalik/shaleek, but only in regional accents. Dehkhoda has it as 'shelik'
> 
> That's the beauty/shortcoming or of Perso-Arabic, when you are not sure, you have 3/4 options 'e', then 'a', then 'o', and lastly 'i' so I wouldn't be surprised to hear it pronounced as 'shilik/shileek'.
> 
> James, this sounds interesting but I don't get it.



Well, the classical pronunciation of شیر ("milk") is the same as the modern pronunciation: shir, almost exactly like the English word "shear".
The classical pronunciation of شیر ("lion") is "sher", almost exactly like the English word "share".
However, in modern Persian they are pronounced the same way: shir.

Similarly, سیر ("garlic") was and still is pronounced "sir", almost exactly like the English word "sear".
On the other hand, سیر meaning "satiated" is pronounced "ser" in classical Persian, rhyming with the English word "care".
However, in modern Persian they are pronounced the same way: sir.


----------



## PersoLatin

James Bates said:


> Well, the classical pronunciation of شیر ("milk") is the same as the modern pronunciation: shir, almost exactly like the English word "shear".
> The classical pronunciation of شیر ("lion") is "sher", almost exactly like the English word "share".
> However, in modern Persian they are pronounced the same way: shir.
> 
> Similarly, سیر ("garlic") was and still is pronounced "sir", almost exactly like the English word "sear".
> On the other hand, سیر meaning "satiated" is pronounced "ser" in classical Persian, rhyming with the English word "care".
> However, in modern Persian they are pronounced the same way: sir.


Thanks for the detailed explanation James, I understand why you said the dictionary was modern.



James Bates said:


> shir, almost exactly like the English word "shear"


But, I don't pronounce it like that, the 'i' in shir-شیر ("milk") is much shorter than the sound expected from 'ea' in 'shear', same goes for sir-سیر ("garlic") and 'sear'.


----------



## PersoLatin

Treaty said:


> Anyway, the word sounds very non-Persian. Does anyone have any idea of its origin? The closest thing I can think of is "shelling".


I thought the origin might have been Turkish, but Turkish for شلیک is آتش


----------

